# Know how to make stickers?



## tree hopper (Jan 29, 2011)

anyone know how to make alot of stickers for cheap that are super durable/different sizes? im gonna be helpin a friend out with this campaign thing in a few weeks and thought i'd ask on here cuz im lame like that and like learning things directly from other ppl b4 spending alotta time researching. even tho i dont think makin stickers would be that hard but for some reason my mind is a complete blank right now. prolly cos im sleep deprived. bleh :flush:
neways thx


----------



## MrD (Jan 29, 2011)

dont tell anyone i told you this, BUT.... you can get 500 free priority mail stickers from usps.com 
I did this not too long ago. Free shipping, Free stickers, fucking rules!

You can DIY the rest of it, i typically just paint over all of the text, and just have a blank sticker.
Use MS Word and size up your image on a document, then simple tape the stickers on to a piece of paper to print out. 
That works real well for me and looks fucking badass!


----------



## tree hopper (Jan 29, 2011)

fucken awesome. :yourock: thankkkksssss so much:zombieface:
im so stoked rite now.


----------



## MrD (Jan 29, 2011)

no problem!
aslo, go to stapels/office max (never cameras in there), steal a pack fo sticker paper and make larger stickers!


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Feb 1, 2011)

you can also get the stickers directly from the usps office. ALSO, from the dhl website you can get up to large (4x bigger if not more) completely blank stickers at time. These stickers are bigger, blanker, and more durrable. I've ordered a batch of these 3 times so you can keep doing it. (tip: you have to make an account to order them.


----------



## MrD (Feb 1, 2011)

Wild Ty Laserbeam said:


> ALSO, from the dhl website


Can you post a link to where these are?
I am having a hell of a time finding them on their website!


----------



## GCM (Feb 1, 2011)

super helpful! thanks much!


----------



## tree hopper (Feb 4, 2011)

thank ya and thank ya again for da help, i also just discovered by accident after stumbling upon a small box of em in the dumpster behind this local pet store and was like wtf am i gunna do with these well they r those you know, those lint roller sticky things for pet hair or whatever hair ya have that ya dont want stickin places well it cuz comes in long lengths on rollers and the sticky side is really sticky, and well u could improvise and make it a lil more permanent but still, then the other other side is almost like vinyl and it only like 2- 6 inches wide(from the different ones i happened to come across but im sure they make wider sizes someplace) and its super long in length so u can like start a miniature banner and wrap it around whatever city u hate the most and write shit on it..........or obviously come up with whatever your huge tiny creative minds can come up with. and whoa sorry i just noticed i got carried away with this one but i was so stoked when i found this shit (altho i realize like masking tape or etc... could work too but u know what those tapes dont have? rollers?! meh!) almost as stoked as when i first saw replies to my first thread. 500 stickers mehehe how about 500 miles of really sticky tape that bred with vinyl. we should wrap the whole world in this tape. gosh the possibilities are endless... no but really i have appreciated the help from above. so yea ima shut the fuck up now. love n peace n vegan cookies...... :cheers:


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Feb 7, 2011)

MrD said:


> Can you post a link to where these are?
> I am having a hell of a time finding them on their website!



it's a little tricky. as i recall, after you get your account acivated you to find something label 'supplies' or 'buy supplies', which i think is under shipping. it will look like your are filling out an order form, but the stickers and some boxes and envelopes and stuff are all free. Just make sure you get that stuff. finish the transaction and wait. If this wasn't helpful enough, try looking for step by steps on youtube or graffiti forums.


----------



## MrD (Feb 7, 2011)

Wild Ty Laserbeam said:


> it's a little tricky. as i recall, after you get your account acivated you to find something label 'supplies' or 'buy supplies', which i think is under shipping. it will look like your are filling out an order form, but the stickers and some boxes and envelopes and stuff are all free. Just make sure you get that stuff. finish the transaction and wait. If this wasn't helpful enough, try looking for step by steps on youtube or graffiti forums.


 
*brofist*


----------



## tree hopper (Feb 13, 2011)

okay so totally stoked cos' i just got this thing from a friend mailed to me who got it from stamps.com i think and its this cd that you load onto your computer then u set up this free account thats tied to the postal service or somethin' and u get a 4 week free trial where basically you can order all this free shit like hundreds and thousands of shipping envelopes/boxes/tubes and best of all STICKERS..... like rolls of em', and yeah they are like post office mailing labels or whatever type you choose but u can DIY em' all up and make em' yours and all the shipping to have the "supplies" mailed to your house or who evers house it's all free to have them mail pounds of free supplies to you. they make you use a card when you first sign up just so if you go past the 4 week trial thing then they start charging you up the ass and maybe im overly excited about this but seeing as i did kinda start this thread about stickers i guess i can finish it with a fuck yeah and if anyone wants me to well like get em' rolls of stickers or needs mailing supplies ha pm me cos' ive got it all for four weeks even a little 5lb. scale. way too fucken stoked over this. need a smoke a cigarette. whew.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome. Let me know when your 4 weeks are up and you try to cancel your account. it sounds great, but since you are already doing the guinnea pig thing, I'd like to make sure they don't find some way to fuck you over.


----------



## tree hopper (Feb 26, 2011)

:cheers:yea thats what i wanted to find out to. would be interesting to see how it plays out. i think there's like two more weeks left if i remember right so ya i'll post what happens, if anything happens. ha so if ya want anything before it ends message me. 
live out loud!


----------



## ericafuckyea (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks for the tip about the priority labels. hells yes.


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 21, 2011)

no problems w/ cancelling. stoked.


----------



## trotsky (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you think you could use a disposable visa gift credit card to sign up for that mail order thing?


----------



## MrD (Mar 21, 2011)

trotsky said:


> Do you think you could use a disposable visa gift credit card to sign up for that mail order thing?


 
yes...


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 22, 2011)

trotsky said:


> Do you think you could use a disposable visa gift credit card to sign up for that mail order thing?


i wouldnt see why not... could find out or research that if ya want and let ya know


----------



## Coby Neal (Aug 14, 2012)

just ordered the stickers!! awesome. but it only let me get 100.


----------

